# ganz viele probleme



## AlexSchur (10. Februar 2004)

Ich hab meine Probleme schon bei anderen Foren zur "Show" gestellt und habe sie jetzt nur kopiert wegen der asudrucksweise. also, wundert euch net 

Tach erstmal! 

Ich habe mal wieder Probleme mit meinem PC 

Er stürzt nämlich bei ganz einfachen Programmen einfach ab. Naja abstürzen ist das falsche Wort, hängenbleiben trifft es eher. Also, ein Beispiel: 
Ich lade ein Programm(FreeRip) mach was damit und dann nach 10min oder so geht nichts mehr. Und das Programm ist ja nicht grad anspruchsvoll. Und so geht das auch bei zahlreichen Spielen. Aber eine Sache ist, finde ich zumindest, auffallend: 
Wenn ich nämlich ein Spiel oder ein Programm lade, das ich vor längerem installiert habe(mit länger mein ich vor den Spielen, die net gehen), geht das einwandfrei. Und das sind keine Billispiele. Also, MS Flightsim 2004(geht) ist jawohl aanspruchsvoller für den PC als serious sam 2, das net geht. 


Mein System: 
-K7T266 Pro2 Mainboard von MSI 
-AMD Athlon XP 1800+ 
-256 MB DDR-RAM 
-Geforce 4 MX 440 von NVidia 
-Netzwerkadapter ist ein Realtek RTL8029(AS)-basierter Ethernetadapter (Standard) 
-SAMSUNG SV4002H mit 40 GB Festplattenspeicher 
-Windows XP Home Edition 
Mein Netzteil: 
HEC-300LR-PT 
AC INPUT 330V 50Hz 7A Fuse Rating:T4AH,250V~ 
DC OUTPUT: +3.3V| +5V|+12V| -5V | -12V| +5Vsb 
MAX. A : 28A | 30A| 15A |0,5A| 0,8A| 2A 
+5V&+3.3V COMBINED 180W TOTAL OUTPUT: 300W



Ich habe seit längerem ein Problem mit meinem Allerheiligstem, meinem PC. Das erste Problem ist, dass wenn ich ihn anmache, er eigentlich immer piept. Ich habe mal versucht die Pieps zu zählen und kam auf 8-10 mal. Dann drücke ich auf den Restart-Knopf und das solange bis er aufhört zu piepen. Dann startet er, so denke ich auch regulär. Der Bildschirm signalisiert, dass er ein Signal vom PC bekommen hat und "erwacht " aus seinem Standby-Modus. 
Aber dann der Schock. Es sind Grafikfehler Entweder ist der ganze Bildschirm mit einem einzigen oder verschiedenen Zeichen übersäht oder es ist ein "normaler" Start aber senkrechte Linien sind im Bild. Dann hört der PC auf zu booten und ich drücke nochmals so lange auf den Restart-Kopf bis es normal geht, was meistens nach ca. 10 Versuchen gelingt. Diese Zahl schwankt aber immer. 
Was mir auch manchmal passiert ist, dass er beim Booten einfach den NVRAM nicht checken kann, wie er es immer macht. 
Das waren eigentlich die Hauptprobleme beim Booten. 
Dann habe ich noch andere Probleme. Ich habe an Silvester ein paar Spiele installiert und wollte mit einem Freund zocken. Die Installation und alles lief super, wir haben das Spiel gestartet und dann kam das Problem. Der PC ist einfach hängengeblieben. Und das nach ca. 10-15 Minuten Spielzeit. Es waren auch nicht solche Spiele, die mein PC nicht verkraftet hätte, es waren Fifa WM 2002, Battlefield 1942 und Serious Sam: The second Encounter. Ich habe nämlich einen AMD Athlon XP 1800+, der auf einem K7T266 Pro2 Mainboard von MSI draufsitzt. Zudem habe ich noch 256 MB DDR-RAM. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce 4 MX 440 von NVidia. Meine Festplatte ist eine SAMSUNG SV4002H mit 40 GB Speicher. Mein Netzwerkadapter ist ein Realtek RTL8029(AS)-basierter Ethernetadapter (Standard). Angetrieben wird mein PC durch Windows XP Home Edition. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! 

Ich habe hier ienfach nochmal mein PC ordentlich hingeschrieben: 
-K7T266 Pro2 Mainboard von MSI 
-AMD Athlon XP 1800+ 
-256 MB DDR-RAM 
-Geforce 4 MX 440 von NVidia 
-Netzwerkadapter ist ein Realtek RTL8029(AS)-basierter Ethernetadapter (Standard) 
-SAMSUNG SV4002H mit 40 GB Festplattenspeicher 
-Windows XP Home Edition 

Meine Vermutung wäre, dass die Grafikkarte kaputt ist. Wenn das stimmt könntet ihr mir bitte noch eine für etwa 150-250€ empfehlen. 

Falls ihr noch ein paar Infos braucht antwortet mir einfach.


----------



## sorgenkind (11. Februar 2004)

Zuerst mal zum Oberen: Hast du in der letzen Zeit neue Treiber (für Grafikkarte,...) installiert und den vorhergehenden Treiber nicht richtig deinstalliert? Du must nähmlich zuerst einen Treiber deinstallieren, dann pc neustarten, dann neuen Treiber installieren.
Hast du die Ram getunt? Das könnte nähmlich auch zur unstabilität führen.

Zum Unteren: Solche probleme hatte ich bei meinem alten Rechner auch mal. Manchmal startete er und manchmal nicht. Nach 10min Windows blieb er hängen.Es lag am Mainboard. Vielleicht kannst du die Fehler mit einem Biosupdate beheben. Bei mir war das so: ich wechselte das Gehäuse und die Fehler waren da. Vielleicht hab ich bei hineinbauen das Mainboard geschlissen (war aber nur ein 166er :-( ). Sonst kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Viel erfolg


----------



## Birdee (12. Februar 2004)

*Dein Bios piept*

Hi Alex,

Du hast es ja selber schon vermutet: das Piepsen ist eine Fehlermeldung vom Bios und 8 Piepser deuten auf einen Fehler der Grafikarte hin. Sollten es sich aber tatsächlich um 10 Piepser handeln, ist das der CMOS Shutdown Register Read/Write Error - - manch einer behauptet zwar, dass dann das Board hinüber ist, aber ich würde vorher mal einen Batteriewechsel vornehmen   VG // Sabine


----------



## AlexSchur (14. Februar 2004)

also, ram hab ich net getunt...
und wegen den treibern weiß ich net...
könnte aber sein...wie kann ich das denn beheben
Ohne treiber kann ich doch net starten oder


----------



## Birdee (15. Februar 2004)

Hast Du neue Treiber installiert, ja oder nein? "Weiß net genau'' ist keine sehr konkrete Aussage....

Wenn ja, schmeiß den ganzen Krempel noch mal runter einschließlich der alten Treiber - dann starte Windows im abgesicherten Modus (beim Booten F8 drücken) und installiere die oder den Treiber neu.


----------



## server (15. Februar 2004)

Wenn wirklich absolut gar nichts mehr geht, würde ich den Rechner einfach neu aufsetzen. Dauert eine halbe Stunde und du siehst dann gleich, ob es an der Grafikkarte oder an den Treibern liegt.


----------



## AlexSchur (15. Februar 2004)

erstmal danke...

aber ich habe jetzt ein neues Problem  

Wenn ich manchmal online startet der pc einfach neu!
Ich weiß nicht warum. Auch wenn ich nur MSN und ICQ laufen habe und dann noch ein bisschen surfe. Ich glaube, dass das nur passiert wenn ich ein online-spiel spiele.

Kann das ein Virus  sein?


----------



## server (15. Februar 2004)

Ja, kann ein Virus sein.


----------



## AlexSchur (19. Februar 2004)

ich hab gehört, es gibt gute virenscanner im netz.
wo krieg ich denn einen? kostenlos wenns geht.
bin etwas knapp bei kasse  

danke im voraus


----------



## Birdee (19. Februar 2004)

Schau mal bei www.bitdefender.com , da kannst Du online Deinen Rechner scannen.


----------



## xandros (24. Februar 2004)

Hi Alex!
Also ich halte nicht viel von Onlinescannern! Ich würde dir am besten Anti-Vir empfehlen! Der ist völlig Kostenlos (i. d. Personal Edition) und um klassen besser als Norton Antivirus!

Download 

Zu deinem Problem:
Wahrscheinlich wie schon so oft gesagt, ist deine Grafikkarte defekt! 
Geh doch einfach in den Handel wo du sie gekauft hast, am besten gleich mit dem ganzen PC ... und die überprüfen dann alles, und tauschen dir dann auch deine Grafikkarte um!

Greetz,

XanDroS


----------



## randomize (29. April 2004)

Guckst du hier: http://www.freeav.de


----------



## Goofman (3. Mai 2004)

Hi Alex

Das könnte auch an der Netzwerkkarte liegen!
Ich hatte da mal das gleiche Problem mit dem Rechner eines Kumpels.
Also bau sie mal aus und kuck mal ob er dann besser läuft.

Mfg Goofman


----------



## tiffy (24. Januar 2005)

hallo, ich habe mal wieder ein problem.
ich habe neuen RAM einbauen wollen. Dann hat der rechner gepiepst. war also fehlerhaft. hab danach den Ram wieder ausgebaut und wollte nue starten. seitdem hat mein Monitor kein videosignal. hab mal ne Grafikkarte getauscht. da war das problem auch. kann also nich an der rafikkarte liegen. 

Ist mein Mainboard jetzt defekt muss ich mir direkt ein neues kaufen.
Hab nur schwarzen Bildschirm....

System:

256 SDRAM
80 GB HDD
Pentium IV mit 2 GH
Nvidia G-Force 4 MX 460 (von Medion)
Mainboard ist auch von Medion 
Ist ein Aldi Rechner


----------



## titoea (28. Februar 2005)

*Ich habe auch ein riesen Problem*

Hallo,

Also moin erstma...Ich habe ein problem mit meinem Rechner ...Amd Athlon Xp 2200+ 
1800mhz (ungetaktet) GeForce Fx 5200+, 1024 Ram.

Also werend des Spielens bsp. Counterstrike, Painkiller, Gta Vice City... fängt mein pc an zu rukeln. er beginnt immer in verschiedenen abständen für 5 sec. an zu rukeln und läuft dann wieder flüssig. dann nach ca. 50sec. wieder dass gleiche...
ich habe gedacht dass liegt an meiner graka aber nachdem ich meine ausgebaut und eine geforce 4 mx 440    eingebaut und dass problem immer ncoh da war...war mir klar dass es nicht an der graka liegen kann. kann es vieleicht sein dass es am treiber oder vieleicht am direct x liegt (9.0c) ? ich weiß nicht mehr weiter ..Bitte Helft mir
#

danke im vorraus 

mfg titoea


----------



## norbertz (9. März 2005)

Goofman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Alex
> 
> Das könnte auch an der Netzwerkkarte liegen!
> Ich hatte da mal das gleiche Problem mit dem Rechner eines Kumpels.
> Also bau sie mal aus und kuck mal ob er dann besser läuft.


 
 Das kann ich nur unterstützen. Manche Grafikkarten vertragen sich nicht mit manchen Netzwerkkarten (so geschehen bei mir...). Borg dir mal wo eine Netzwerkkarte aus und bau sie mal ein... vielleicht hilfts?

 LG,
 Norbertz


----------



## titoea (9. März 2005)

ne dass lag einzig und alleine an meinem antivir prog was den CpU völlig ausgelastet hat


----------

